# Java SE 6 32-bit



## cronos6 (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Est ce que Apple compte sortir java SE 6 *32-bit* ou il ne faut pas compter dessus?

Je sais qu'il existe "Soylatte", mais il n'intègre pas l'anti-aliasing contrairement à java 6.
Je trouve ça dommage d'avoir cet effet de dents de scie au niveau des caractères 

Yoan.


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2008)

cronos6 a dit:


> Est ce que Apple compte sortir java SE 6 *32-bit* ou il ne faut pas compter dessus?


Demande à Apple, mais je pencherait pour la seconde proposition


----------

